# My $1.20 Graveyard Fence



## Marie Roget

I've got a friend who's been pining (pun intended) for a wooden cemetery fence for quite a while- he's pretty good with the homemade & also on a budget (aren't we all these days). 
Your instructions are so clear & simple, THIS is the how-to I'm passing along to him. Thanks!


----------



## magic8697

pictures please of your fence


----------



## Terra

Helpful tutorial and great tip about the culled wood. Didn't know that.


----------



## LadyAlthea

i would love to see a pic or two!!


----------



## alucard

LadyAlthea said:


> i would love to see a pic or two!!


Got to agree..... a picture would be awesome here... might help visualize what your describing plus we just want to see the dang thing finished!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh I need a good fence and this looks like its in my budget but I would love to see what it looks like Im more of a visual person*


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

I'd love to chime in on pictures  I'm hoping to do a fence and I need the "for dummies" version lol


----------



## rmwitch

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh I need a good fence and this looks like its in my budget but I would love to see what it looks like Im more of a visual person*


O.K. - Sorry it has taken so long to post photos. I couldn't see setting everything up just to take a photo. I figured I'd take some as I was setting it up for 2010.

Mind you that I'm not done yet, but you'll get a good idea what my cemetery fence looks like now. I have yet to set up the cemetery itself. I will take more when it's all set up.

Your opinions???


----------



## Skitsofrantic

I don't see any photos. Provide the link to your image hosting site.


----------



## rmwitch

Skitsofrantic said:


> I don't see any photos. Provide the link to your image hosting site.


My photos were listed on the HF in a private album. I just made it a public album. If you can't see them on the thread, try going to my albums.


----------



## Skitsofrantic

Wow, now I can see them! Very well done. Love it. If I had my own place I would keep this up year around! I would even put an awesome gate in the middle. Love the work.


----------



## obsessedjack

awesome.


----------



## matthewthemanparker

That looks great. Any pics of the cemetery set up in it?


----------



## bethene

great looking fence! I never knew about the culled wood either, good to know!


----------



## rmwitch

Here are some pics as I was setting it up in 2010.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ok that looks great but can you explain to me how that was $1.20?? I need to know since that is right in my budget!!! I need a fence and a good cheap way to do one. How did you do this>*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OK nevermind I didnt see I was on page two and didnt know there was a page one LOL! Thanks for this post I can definately use this idea*


----------



## osenator

Amazing pics! Great haunt!


----------



## Joe2x4

the fence looks great by itself but with the entire graveyard it looks even better and very well put together... i need a bigger yard. i miss my graveyard. lol


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

it looks great!!!! I'm always wanting to build something like this but felt iot was to expensive or hard! but y our tutorial is awesome! thanls for sharing i just may do this!!! when you bargained w the lowes staff did you just say well what if i take off your hands for so much and much??? i'm not a good pitch person lol


----------



## HalloweenDan

Looks awesome  Great job !!!


----------



## ScreaminScott

I did not know about the cull packs. Mu cemetery fence is getting pretty old, so I need to replace it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Halloween Snob

I really appreciate this idea! Well done! 

One question, what is everyone preference for the type of black used on the fence? Flat or Gloss? Since I doubt we would not want to have to rebuild this after 3 years, should we opt for more expensive spray paint rather then cheap?


----------



## Halloween Snob

I just want to add that I have already started on the project and completed my first (4) 4' sections. I think I will need about 100' to 150' for my cemetary. I followed the directions to a T and am VERY pleased with the thickness, spacing, and look of the fence. I canot say enough about how economical and practical this original post was and commend the person for taling the time to share his idea with us. Note: I calling Home Depot and Lowes, I found Lowes is the better option. Home Depot picks wood every day where Lowes does it every other week. if you want big lots, like you will need for this project, call your local Lowes, ask to speak to the manager, NOT LUMBER, explain your purpose and low budget, and ask if they will help you. The manager I spoke with was VERY friendly. offerred me 2x4x8's for .30 per verses $2.45. They will even cut them in half for you for transport and you'd need to do that anyway! One other tip, I used a nail gun verses wood glue. if you have one, I would suggest you use one for the extra stability it provides. I also would like to call attention to the MAJOR work your table saw will get doign this much cutting. My Father in law told dme it was close to $100 to replace the 10" blade on his table saw. There may be cheaper ones out there but understand that if you borrow someones else equipment, you should offer to buy them a new blade. You will need it.


----------



## Halloween Snob

I am surprised there aren't more people raving about this idea. Maybe it's because the thread is old? I am really enjoying this build. I finally decided on 100' project. Now I just need to decide whether to stain or paint and if paint, to go flat or gloss. (gloss to look more like an iron fence but flat to look more subdued) I plan to put ravens perched on the fence every 20 feet or so. I will post pics for everyone when complete. I cannot wait!!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

I really need to get my hands on some tools. I keep hoping to find an estate sale or something but we never seem to have them in my area or I don't know where to look. I see all these W.I.P pics with table saws and such. I have a hammer, screw driver, and a wrench set lol


----------



## closet haunter

thank you Sir. I will be building this weekend. I usually do a Pallet fence, but this is way better.


----------



## Nepboard

I would suggest using a nail gun AND waterproof wood glue as your nails will pull over time and rust if they are not stainless steel. If you weren't moving it all the time the nails themselves would be ok (learned the hard way years back). I have also learned with spray paint you get what you pay for. I purchased a case of the 99 cent stuff once only to learn it was more propellant than paint. Buying a better quality spray paint on sale will prove the provide a better finish and cover with one coat. This is an awesome TUT and your yard looks great!


----------



## Halloween Snob

I am using a professional nail gun with 1 1/4inch nails. I shoot each slat with 8 nails total. Twice at top, twice at bottom and both sides. Pretty sure this is not going anywhere. I guess it would not have taken much longer to wood glue as well but with 100'+ of fence to build and Halloween 6 weeks away, I am trying to move quickly. If she falters next year, I will suggest I place foot in mouth. 

I am leanign towards flat black over stainign or gloss black. I will take your advice and forgo the cheaper paint in favor of somethign that will cover and protect better. You get what you pay for. I am curious how many 4' sections a single (quality) can will last?


----------



## sp900zxi1

Great Idea and tutorial, going to try this idea with some modifications for a fence (about 75'). I went to Lowe's this evening and picked up a Cull pack of 37 pressure treated 2x2x8 for $10. Normally price $110. 

My estimate for a 4.5' section of fence would be $1.83. I had some 10' firring strips paid $1.25 a piece (use for cross members) and looks like I will need 2 8' 2x2 at $.29 each ripped as the slat's.


----------



## Halloween Snob

My local LOWES did not have any cull available so I negotiated a huge discount on premium studs.
I bought 60 premium 2x4x8 for $60! Normal price is about $2.50 per. I am rippin through wood (80 studs total) at a fast rate. 
Make sure to get a good blade for your table saw! It's a lot of ripping and cutting for a long fence! I am doing 100'.


----------



## sp900zxi1

I tried some sample spray paint and determined that it would take many cans of spray paint. 

Today I went to another home center and found a gallon of Ebony tinted Deck stain for $5 for the gallon. It was in the wrong color or Oops section.

Just received the parts for my compound Miter saw, will start cutting and assembling in the next few days.


----------



## rmwitch

You have to love that "cull" lumber!! Right now, I am busy with another big project using cull lumber. I found out that each time Lowe's gets an inventory truck from their warehouse, they use 2 sheets (4' X 8') of OSB plywood to hold their loads in place. Lowe's ends up selling these 2 sheets for $2 a sheet! Sometimes they have minor damage, sometimes not.

I have a 12' wide by 52' long open patio on my house. Right now I am using that cull OSB to box in my patio. The doorways are cut out in the shapes of toe pincher coffins and the windows are also toe pincher coffins, only smaller. Then I will paint the whole thing flat black. I am screwing the panels to my house and numbering the panels so I can use them again next year. I will post a photo when it's done.

The total cost for the lumber will be around $38 to box in the whole thing (not counting the paint and screws)! Now, to get enough OSB for next year, you have to start buying now because they don't have large quantities of it, just about 6 or 8 sheets a week.

Next year, I plan to use it for smaller out-buildings to make different scenes for my props. Once I'm done with them, because they will be so cheap to make, I'll probably have a bonfire!

If you can't find it in the store, just ask them. If you tell them you're interested in it, they will start setting it aside for you.


----------



## James B.

I used pallets for the fence posts on my fencing; they were free but it takes plenty of labor to break them down and remove the nails. I used culled lumber from Lowes to put sections together; I got a stack of 42" 2x2s for $15 I found sitting out front. They originally wanted $35 but I told the guy I am making Halloween items and I am trying to save money and he totally hooked me up. The screws I used were another $12. So for about $30 I built 37 sections of fence at just under 4feet long, I am covering about 135 feet of the perimeter of my yard. Here is a picture of it stacked up in my garage, the stack is about' 6'3" tall:










http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/...n2011/Fence/?action=view&current=P1020006.jpg


----------



## ryanlamprecht

I think they look great. I may do mine the same way. The only thing I might do differently is at one end of each section leave off the tallest vertical bar. That way when you put the sections together, you never have two bars right next to each other. Very Very nice. Looks pretty ominous.


----------



## Halloween Snob

Here are some pics of my progress. I have completed 96' of fence. I am going to make 16' feet more and then paint. I too have determined it would take too long to spray paint. I am buying a gallon of flat black exterior paint and using my neighbors power sprayer. (on a NON-WINDY DAY!) I will take more pics of the finished, painted, staked, product soon! 
New load of discounted premium studs (negotiated $1.00 per stud!! Lowes had NO cull packs at the moment)
ATTACH=CONFIG]90321[/ATTACH]
Studs Ripped into 5/8" pieces 







Mostly Finished!


----------



## lawrie

This thread is worth a bump, could save someone some cash.


----------



## Rebecca Summerville

great idea!! it looks great & budget friendly, double bonus


----------



## robie

Great idea,going to try this -but for much small area---but after I use it for a fence going to reuse it as gothic headboard for a friend.


----------



## Hellminsk

I like it. Nice


----------



## pmpknqueen

Very nice!


----------



## dawnthedead

Wow. This looks so good. I think its finally time for a fence in my haunt.


----------



## emelton

Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------

